# Weed or kbg



## Drose1970 (10 mo ago)

Weed or kbg?
So I found something new in the lawn today. My 'plant is' app. says it's Bermuda grass, I don't think so. It's has 1-2 woody roots and the stem is flat. Thanks about the only things I can identify. 
Tia


----------



## Drose1970 (10 mo ago)




----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

The transversely crinkled leaf blades and light green color, along with what you write are flat stems, lead me to conclude that it is orchard grass (Dactylis glomerata).


----------



## Drose1970 (10 mo ago)

Thanks again 2L8


----------

